# Best in your opinion?????????????



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Was wondering what would be a good lure for fishing deep such as around bridges and passes.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to be a little more specific.

Area, depth, species targeted, time of year, so forth so on.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Love a DOA Bait Buster Trolling Model, DOA Terror Eyez, Clark Spoon (Gold), or a X-Rap (Diver)


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im fishing in the pass in panama city beach and the hathaway bridge. bridge is around 50 or 60 feet. pass is probally the same or deeper trying for reds , jacks ,anything?


----------

